# Equalizer Hitch



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

Had a question with my new 25rss im picking up this saturday i put in the prodigy brake controller i know its one of the best out there what confused me was the fact that from what i read everyone from all kinds of forums told me to go with the EQUALIZER tow arms but the dealer didnt recomend them i insisted and I will be getting it did i make the right move?
is the EQUALIZER a sway and weight distribution hith all in one?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes......

The Equalizer and Reese Dual Cam set-ups are weight distibution and sway control integrated into one unit. You won't go wrong with the Equalizer.

The dealer probably gets a bigger markup on something else.....

Steve


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

My dealer told me the same thing as well. I saved $500.00 by doing it myself. I bought the brake controller and Equalizer through RV wholesalers.com. You are going to love your 25 RSS.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the Equalizer and am extremely pleased with it. My SIL had a Reese Dual Cam on her trailer and they were happy with it.

Either way, they are both good weight distribution hitches.

Dan


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Captdah said:


> My dealer told me the same thing as well. I saved $500.00 by doing it myself. I bought the brake controller and Equalizer through RV wholesalers.com. You are going to love your 25 RSS.


Ditto here. I'm very happy with the Equalizer.

Mike


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Got the Equalizer and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes indeed, Equalizer is a weight distribution and sway control hitch all in one.
Used the Equalizer on our 28bhs and was very pleased


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You have choosen wisely, grasshopper!

The Equal-i-zer is a great setup, and you will be very happy with it. A word of caution: Plan on 'tuning' it yourself. Most dealers either do not have time, knowledge, or the inclination to do it right. As your dealer was pushing a different brand, I would be doubly suspicious in yor case. The installation instructions are available here. Just follow them to the 'T', and you will have a great setup!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We had for 2 years, dealer switched it out when we were having sway troubles for the Equalizer. Love the Equalizer. Much better set up. Using it is easier.

Linda


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got our equalizer at RV wholesalers. Only took a couple of hours and DH and I were still talking. That means it is not hard to set up. It is really a great hich.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Only took a couple of hours and DH and I were still talking.


Boy, can I relate!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love my Equal-i-zer.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I never leave home without it!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Same here.

Equalizer does an awesome job of keeping the TT in line. It can be a bit noisy at time but if you keep on top of the Silicone grease no problem at all.

Wayne


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I priced the Equalizer Hitch at Mike Thompson's RV today...$649.00!!!

RV Wholesalers is definitely the way to go at $399.00 with free shipping!

Anyone have experience with the time it takes to receive the hitch after ordering online? I'm going to need it within 2 weeks. I know it weighs over 100 lbs and travels via UPS ground. Gonna call them first thing Monday am

Dawn


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

I got the dealere to throw in the 1000lbs EQUALIZER when I bought my new 26rks. I would have been happy tp pay for it...it is that good!
I tow my 26 with a shortbed Ram 1500 and here in North dakota we routinely get high winds across the palins. My trailer doesn't even wiggle, and it levels up the truck nicely.
I may opt to add Firestone airbags later on if I need them, but so far, so good!

Bill

God I wish I could spell!


----------

